# URGENT baby girl in NC



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

*Sophie has 5 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-08-10 Reason for euthanasia: Space *​ email Sophie to a Friend | Printer Friendly​  







*Sophie*

*Breed:* Golden Retriever (mix breed)
*Age:* Under 6 months
*Gender:* Female 
*Size:* Medium


*Shelter: * Greene County Animal Shelter 
1985 Hwy 903 North 
Snow Hill, NC
*Shelter dog ID: *Sophie
*Contact tel: * 252-939-6334 
*Contact name: * Jeanie Taylor 
*Contact email: *[email protected]

*About Sophie *Sophie is an absolute dollbaby. She is beautiful & sweet to match. Check her out soon.


A girl on another forum I am active on can pull her but she needs a commitment from a rescue to sponsor her, she will even foster this pup. Does anyone have ANY contacts in the state or neighboring state that can help her? 

If you can help please email the girl who can pull her at [email protected]


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

hmm you can't read the top - it says she has 5 days left


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. I sure hope a rescue can get her.... she certainly deserves a golden life !!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Why would they put an obviously gorgeous golden puppy they could have adopted to sleep?!!!!
I hope the rescues down there come through for this little baby. She is adorable.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Debbles, I get the impression this is a VERY rural shelter, they may not get very many adoptions at all ... 

There is someone ready to do the legwork for this pup, just need a rescue to give her the go ahead! =)


----------



## goldenpyr (Aug 5, 2008)

hi - i'm new here. i'm the one who can pull her if i can get a rescue to sponsor her. please let me know if anyone can help - thanks!


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

She looks perfect. There must be loads of prospective owners out there who would happily take a puppy like Sophie for $1000.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh guys.... isn't someone ready for a new puppy???? This looks like a forum baby to me...... transport anyone?????


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Gosh guys.... isn't someone ready for a new puppy???? This looks like a forum baby to me...... transport anyone?????



Exactly! Who's looking for a pup around here!!!


----------



## goldenpyr (Aug 5, 2008)

UPDATE: she's been adopted!! sophie is safe!! thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah! I was wondering how that couldn't happen. She's so cute.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

looks like she was snatched up this morning as last night she was still in danger, phew! false alarm, unfortunately there's always another ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thought I was looking at an Angel!!!*

I thought I was looking at an Angel when I saw Sophie!

So HAPPY TO hear she's been adopted!!!!!:wave::wave:


----------

